# soy sauce



## Valaki (Aug 31, 2011)

Just have a question about soy sauce...

It is said it should be OK for most. Is this because although most soy sauce is made from wheat, gluten is broken down in the fermentation process? This is what I've been reading - ie. even soy sauce made with wheat should be OK.

Or would it still be a no-no on the fodmap diet, with only wheat free soy sauce being in the allowed category?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The fodmap diet has nothing to do with gluten. There is residual gluten in soy sauce made with wheat so you can't have it at all if you have celiac disease. Wheat has things in it other than gluten. For the low fodmap diet you can't have wheat because of the fodmaps. Proteins like gluten are not fermented the way carbohydrates are. The Low fodmap diet reduces the fermentable carbs which is where most of the gas in the intestines comes from.

Fermentation usually is mostly about breaking down carbs and there are fodmap carbs from both the soy and the wheat. I would leave it to the experts if it is feremented enough to get rid of enough the problematic carbohydrates. A lot of people who avoid wheat use Bragg's Liquid Aminos for a similar flavor.

With the reaction to protein even just a couple of molecules of that protein can set off the immune system. Which is why small traces of gluten can be a problem for people with celiac. With the FODMAPS making gas you only make as much gas as you input fodmaps into the colon, so small traces of fodmaps is not nearly as problematic as small traces of gluten.

Fodmaps are additive, so each molecule you add in only adds a couple of molecules of gas. Immune system reactions are multiplicative where each molecule you add in can activate thousands or millions of immune cells as the job of the immune system is to amplify small signals so it can go on the attack before it is overwhelmed.


----------



## Valaki (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks Kathleen for the great answer.

I don't have celiac... I have the mysterious malabsborbtion "fodmap" disorder from the FBO forums. Fodmapping works for me to get rid of it.

So... your post is a bit complicated but what you're saying is if I don't have celiac, soy sauce should (could?) be OK?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Without Celiac it probably depends on how much carbohydrate is in the soy sauce. So I'd look at the grams of carbs rather than does it have wheat or not.

The Soy sauce I have in the house has 1 gram of carbs per serving, so that isn't very much compared to like an apple that has something like 30 grams of carbs and more than 20 of those are sugars.


----------



## Shaylu (Feb 12, 2013)

To make things simple use Tamari ( wheat free soy sauce).
But then your issue could be overgrowth of yeast (candida) in which case no soya allowed at all:-(


----------



## rmiller1985 (Sep 13, 2011)

Shaylu said:


> To make things simple use Tamari ( wheat free soy sauce).
> But then your issue could be overgrowth of yeast (candida) in which case no soya allowed at all:-(


Hi Shaylu,

Not all brands of tamari are wheat-free. For example, Kikkoman tamari contains wheat. San-J makes a wheat-free tamari; I'm not sure if they have a variety that does contain wheat or not.

Cheers,

Rich

Lifetime wonky gut

2 months SCD

http://omnivoreoncemore.blogspot.com


----------



## Valaki (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks again Kathleen.

I'm using Kikkoman, and it has 1.9g of carbs per 15 ml.

Is that low enough or should I look for another brand?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I think that is low enough, but when you rebuy you might check the labels when making a selection. I don't think the extra .5 grams will make a big difference.

If you are still concerned you could do an experiment. Do the same meal one time with the soy sauce and one time without and see if there is any difference.


----------



## Valaki (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks so much Kathleen. So one serving is 15ml? Wasn't aware of that. lol

Just had a big soy sauce dinner, we'll see how it goes tomorrow.


----------

